# [Mise en veille] Image bizare au réveil (Résolu)

## BaNaNe

Bonjour,

Je commence à en avoir marre de cette mise en veille qui fonctionne quelque fois puis qui, d'un coup, décide de ne plus fonctionner!

J'ai déjà eu pas mal de soucis avec la mise en veille ou j'avais un écran noir à la sortie de la veille.

Mais jusqu'il y a peu, elle fonctionnait!

Et maintenant, pour je ne sais quelle raison, à la sortie de la veille, j'ai une image un peu bizare, il manque des parties à mes fenetres, les menus de KDE sont tout transparents, quand je déplace les fenetres, ca fait une trainée persistante,...

J'ai fais un petit screenshot pour que vous aillez une idée : [IMG]http://www.mezimages.com/image/bug002/miniature/mini_capture.jpg[/IMG]

On voit bien la barre de titre incomplète, les trainées dues au déplacement d'une fenetre, la konsole qui se fond dans konqueror...

Bon, voilà, je ne sais pas du tout à quoi cela est dû... Où puis-je trouver des infos?

EN plus, j'ai peur d'abimer mon portable, à force de l'endormir et de le reveiller pour tester à chaque fois... :s

Enfin, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...

Merci d'avance!

----------

## titoucha

Je n'utilise pas la fonction de veille, mais si tu fais un clique droit -> rafraîchissement du bureau.

----------

## BaNaNe

Mhm il faudra que j'essaie mais je ne pense pas que cela va arranger les choses : j'ai essayé en relancant le server X et le problème était toujours là...

----------

## titoucha

Si la relance du serveur ne change rien alors, je pense comme toi qu'un rafraichissement du bureau ne va rien faire.

----------

## BaNaNe

C'est ce que je me disais...

Quels logs pourrais-je regarder pour essayer de trouver un indice?

----------

## Magic Banana

Regarde ce que te donne :

```
dmesg
```

----------

## BaNaNe

Je ne vois rien d'intéressant dans le dmesg...

Voici la partie ajoutée juste après le réveil : 

```

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: remove, state 1

usb usb1: USB disconnect, address 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB bus 1 deregistered

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.7 disabled

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: remove, state 1

usb usb4: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: USB bus 4 deregistered

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.2 disabled

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: remove, state 1

usb usb3: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: USB bus 3 deregistered

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.1 disabled

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: remove, state 1

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB bus 2 deregistered

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.0 disabled

Stopping tasks: ======================================================|

eth1: Going into suspend...

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:01.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.5 disabled

Back to C!

MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.

Bank 1: f200000000000181

ipw2200: Unable to load ucode: -22

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -22

ipw2200: Failed to up device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

eth1: Coming out of suspend...

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.1[B] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:04.2 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.2[C] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: link down

Restarting tasks... done

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xe0100000

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0x00001840

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x00001860

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft USB Wireless Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

```

J'ai aussi jeté un coup d'oeil dans /var/log/hibernate.log:

```

Starting suspend at Tue Oct 31 18:22:30 CET 2006

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ...

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolSaveState ...

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ...

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolRestoreState ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing GentooModulesAutoload ...

Loading modules listed /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Loading 8139too

Loading ipw2200

Loading firmware-class

Loading acerhk

Loading intel-agp

Loading ehci-hcd

Loading uhci-hcd

Loading usb-storage

Loading usbhid

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing ClockRestore ...

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFilePut ...

Resumed at Tue Oct 31 18:22:53 CET 2006

Starting suspend at Tue Oct 31 18:22:53 CET 2006

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFilePut ...

hibernate-ram: Less than 3 seconds since last resumed. Not suspending.

hibernate-ram: [code]Aborting suspend due to errors in CheckLastResume [/code](use --force to override).

Resumed at Tue Oct 31 18:22:53 CET 2006

```

Là, il y a cette erreur à la fin mais... qu'est-ce qu'elle veut dire?

----------

## BaNaNe

Ah, il se pourrait que j'avance! J'ai d'abord essayé avec un autre gestionnaire de fenêtres/bureau mais cela n'a rien changé.

Puis, j'ai essayé en changeant le driver graphique. Au lieu d'utiliser le i810, j'ai mis le "vesa" et là, le réveil s'est bien déroulé.

Un tel problème peut-il provenir du driver vidéo? Hem et... comment je peux résoudre ca moi?   :Shocked: 

Merci!

----------

## geekounet

Je n'y suis pas encore arrivé sur mon laptop avec ma i915GM, quand je reviens de la veille je n'ai plus rien à l'affichage mais mon amarok tourne toujours ^^

Par contre, ça marche super bien sur la kubuntu de ma maman (en suspend-to-disk, j'ai pas testé en ram) avec aussi une i915GM. Donc il doit bien y avoir un moyen ...

----------

## blasserre

chez moi ca marchait nickel avec une i810 quand le hibernate marchait (+- 3 semaines)

----------

## titoucha

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Je n'y suis pas encore arrivé sur mon laptop avec ma i915GM, quand je reviens de la veille je n'ai plus rien à l'affichage mais mon amarok tourne toujours ^^
> 
> Par contre, ça marche super bien sur la kubuntu de ma maman (en suspend-to-disk, j'ai pas testé en ram) avec aussi une i915GM. Donc il doit bien y avoir un moyen ...

 

J'ai constaté la même chose sur mon portable, avec la Gentoo je ne suis pas arrivé à tout faire fonctionner les fonctions pour les laptops, je l'ai passé sous Kubuntu (plus envie de compiler) et là toutes les fonctions que j'ai testées sont fonctionnelles, donc c'est faisable, par contre je n'ai pas la réponse.

----------

## BaNaNe

Ouais mais bon, j'y étais arrivé!

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'y suis pas encore arrivé sur mon laptop avec ma i915GM, quand je reviens de la veille je n'ai plus rien à l'affichage mais mon amarok tourne toujours ^^

 

J'ai eu aussi ce problème, je crois que j'ai dû installé un truc ayant un rapport avec VBE et l'activer dans la configuration du script hibernate.

Et pour le moment, ca fonctionne sans problème avec le pilote VESA... Sauf que avec ce pilote, j'ai plus le dual screen et j'ai des trainées quand je déplace les fenetres ou quand je scroll dans une page web :s

Je vais voir si ca ne serait pas par hasard xmodmap ou xbindkey la cause de ce problème.

Et maintenant que vous me parler de ubuntu, je me demande si je ne vais pas le mettre sur le portable, je commence à en avoir marre de chipoter ainsi dessus pour des détails... mais le problème est que j'aime bien Gentoo ...

----------

## BaNaNe

C'est encore moi!

Je crois que je viens de résoudre le problème : j'ai downgradé le driver i810 (xf86-video-i810) de la version 1.6.5 à la version 1.4.1.3 et ... ca fonctionne!

Il semblerait que ce soit le driver qui est buggé   :Twisted Evil: 

Bon ben il faut croire que je viens de retarder le remplacement de gentoo par unbuntu  :Wink: 

Si je peux aider ceux qui n'arrivent pas à faire fonctionner la mise en veille d'une quelconque façon, ce serait avec plaisir!

----------

## geekounet

Pour downgrader à ce driver, il faut revenir à Xorg 7.0 non ? Puis de toute façon, c'est bien la version 1.6.5 sur la Kubuntu, donc quand même ya moyen avec.

EDIT: en ~x86 je suis avec la version 1.7.2

----------

## BaNaNe

```
jf-portable ~ # eix xorg

[...]

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  [M]6.8.2-r8 [M]6.9.0-r3 7.0-r1 7.1

     Installed:           7.1

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

[...]

```

Il semblerait que j'utilise la 7.1...

Il faut peut-être ajouter/modifier des paramètres pour xorg pour que ca fonctionne?

Mhm... j'espere que mon dual screen fonctionne toujours avec cette version   :Surprised:  Je testerai ça vendredi.

----------

## geekounet

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> jf-portable ~ # eix xorg
> 
> ...

 

Ce n'est qu'un meta-ebuild. Vérifie ta version de xorg-server : 1.0 => Xorg 7.0, 1.1 => Xorg 7.1

Et non ya aucune option dans le xorg.conf de la Kubuntu.

----------

## BaNaNe

```

jf-portable ~ # eix xorg-server

* x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.0.2-r7 ~1.1.0-r1 ~1.1.1 1.1.1-r1 [M]1.1.99.901

     Installed:           1.1.1-r1

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

Ben non, c'est bien la 7.1... Etrange....

----------

